# MoCA issue with 3 Way Splitter



## hypractv (Feb 2, 2010)

I recently purchased a Bolt and 2 Minis. After some research and initial issues I ordered a Holland POE filter and a Holland 3 way splitter. The splitter is unbalanced.

Last night I configured my system as follows:

Antenna -> POE Filter -> Splitter In
Splitter -3.9 Out -> Bolt
Splitter -7.7 Out -> Tivo Mini #1
Splitter -7.7 Out -> Tivo Mini #2

With this configuration I found that the Mini would bind to the network for 30 to 60 seconds and then drop. Bind and drop, bind and drop.

I replaced the the unbalanced 3 way splitter with a 2 way splitter as follows and everything worked as expected.

Antenna -> POE Filter -> Splitter In
Splitter -3.5 Out -> Bolt
Splitter -3.5 Out -> Tivo Mini #1
Ethernet -> Tivo Mini #2

Is the unbalanced splitter causing my issues or is the signal loss across the entire configuration causing my issue?

Next step is going to be to use a balanced 3 way to see if that solves the problem so I can run the entire system on Coax.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

It shouldn't matter that the splitter is unbalanced. The problem is more likely to be a bad connector or bad coax.

With the connections above, how are you getting and TV signals to the Bolt?


----------



## hypractv (Feb 2, 2010)

snerd said:


> With the connections above, how are you getting and TV signals to the Bolt?


Antenna -> POE Filter -> Splitter In


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Although it should make no difference, I would try switching the Bolt to one of the higher db ports and put the problem mini on the 3.5db port to see if that does anything.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I've been using MOCA for years with my Dish Hopper & Joey setup. It's very temperamental. Best thing I did when I switched to TiVo was just plug all the TiVos and Minis into my gigabit home network. Absolutely no connection issues; just plug and play.


----------



## hypractv (Feb 2, 2010)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> I've been using MOCA for years with my Dish Hopper & Joey setup. It's very temperamental. Best thing I did when I switched to TiVo was just plug all the TiVos and Minis into my gigabit home network. Absolutely no connection issues; just plug and play.


Totally agree there. I guess I could just run cat 6 to a few spots and call it a day.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

There are many of us with 100% stable MOCA. Hell, I have some ancient wire in my coax "network" and its rock solid, showing max (~276mbs) rate and 0 errors for years now.
-----

I assume the Bolt is acting as the Moca bridge, connecting to ethernet and Moca?

-You could just have a dud 3-way splitter?

-Try specifying a specific Moca channel. Higher channels can sometimes be harder to "push through", and the lowest channels can sometimes interfere with data from one's signal provider. (Shouldnt be a problem with OTA, but you never know) You might find that specifying one in the middle helps?

-There are networking stats under settings/network/view network status, where you can see the specified Moca channel, xfer rates (~276mbps is about the best), bad packets or packets with errors, (you could have an old, weak wire out to one node, etc) If changing the Moca channels doesnt help, and its not a dud splitter maybe something in there will offer you a clue.


----------

